# Femara available over here?



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Ladie
Havent been on for a while as my body seems to be doing anything but react with the meds im on.


We are currently moved from Stafford to Shrewsbury for new treatment and we are going through new investigations. Today my boyfriend is doing the semen analysis.


My question is that my body will not have a period even after taking Northeristone, ive been prescibed another dose of this and to take clomid on this cycle - if i have one. I have to go for a dye test along with other blood tests but as clomid really messes me around to the point where my boyfriend struggles to cope with my mood swings i was going to ask for Femara as this seems to show better results with less side affects?


Im not overweight at all - my BMI is 27 and i am only a size 12. I am also showing signs of High Prolactin so i will book myself in for this too
Everyone i seem to see or hear or know are getting pregnant and i cant help wonder if this will never be me as i just cant seem to understand where my body isnt reacting. I had Ovarian drilling in April with the hope this would help but it hasnt. 


Please help as another year i dont think i could handlle xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya

I haven't seen anyone on Femara, but we have had girls on Tamoxifen (and another drug that I really can't think of the name of at the mo   ) which seem to be used instead of Clomid in some cases, but this depends on the clinic/cons or PCT as they can cost more I think   
It would be worth speaking to your clinic to include not only testing for Prolactin (which in itself can cause modd swings and probs with cycle etc) and discussing the possiblilty of changing onto an alternate drug to clomid


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi...another word for famare is letrozole and ive had this,i had 3 months of clomid and my mood swings were really bad so thats why the cons moved me on to famara 10mg...i felt so much better on this drug but didnt get a bfp.

there was a mood on hear wouldloveababycat...she was on famare at the same time and after many years of ttc she concieved first month of famara..and now has a baby boy,as for your af's i would try accupuntre it works wonders on the body and i guarantee you will see af..good luck and feel free to pm me if you need to no anything as i dont come on the clomid bords anymore.xxx


----------



## wishing and dreaming (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi I am due to start DIUI in the new year and the consultant has prescribed Femera aka Letrozole. She said that is has less side affects and has less of an impact on your lining. I am sure if you ask they will be able to prescribe this for you. 
Fingers crossed that it all works out for you. Happy Christmas and new year. Heres to a great 2011!! 

K x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks girls , I got as far as let but couldn't remember the rest of it hehee


----------

